# هل البى ال سى من تخصص الميكا ترونكس



## mohamedsalah174 (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان ابدا التعلم مجال البى ال سى 
فهل ساعدتمونى وتوجيهى الى اى الاقسام


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (27 مايو 2006)

*بكل تأكيد*






أخي الكريم محمد صلاح, حقيقة الحاكمات المبرمجة المنطقية PLC هي أداة مساعدة لتطوير من كفاءة مهندسي الميكاترونكس, ففي بعض المصانع التي يتم بها التصنيع كلياً مستخدمين روبوتات يتم التحكم بتلك الروبوتات من خلال الحاكمات المبرمجة المنطقية.
لذلك فمن واجبات مهندسي الميكاترونكس أي يعلم كيف يبرمج تلك الحاكمات.
يمكنك أخي الكريم تعلم الحاكمات المبرمجة المنطقية من خلال هذا الكتاب
http://rapidshare.de/files/20448164/PLC_programming_Book_.pdf.html
كما يمكنك التعلم بشكل مبسط من خلال هذا الموقع
http://www.plcs.net/contents.shtml
والله الموفق​


----------



## mohamedsalah174 (27 مايو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,اخى لا اعلم كيف اوفيك حقك من الشكر ,ولكنى ادعو الله ان يضعه فى ميزان حسناتك والله الموفق


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس التقني (14 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع وأشكر الاخ محمد عفيفي على اللنكات


----------



## عصام1983 (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وجازاك الله خيرا


----------

